# dankung 4070 in the works



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

well after the dankung 5080 fail, i contacted dankung and was told dont worry 4070 is already in the works and should be ready to ship in a couple of months. they had 4070 and 4080 in trials, and dropped the 4080 do to stiffness and poor performance. so i cant wait to get my hands on the 4070. and since i have a lot of 5080 i cant use hit me up if u want some for your over ther top, or natural, ill send u some.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't need 5080, but out of curiosity - what is wrong with the tubes?

cheers


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

They wouldn't work on my commerical bent rod slingshots they were to big and would slip off. Can't really atest to how they shoot cuz I couldn't exactly use them. But that's it.


----------

